# Ft. Monmouth fishing info



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

I'll be in the area from 7/12 to 7/23 and I am looking for fishing pier or beach.
Any info will be appreciated.
What's biting during that time?
Any good party boat?


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Try the post below*

The guy was looking for ideal beach. There is also a pick of the area you might be looking for. 

http://www.fishbox.tv/tna-tackle/

Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

You can try Keansberg Pier, Spyhouse Pier, Belford Beach, Sandy Hook, The list goes on.

None of these places are on the Where To Fish Link at left (I think they used to be there however), but if you pull up mapquest.com, lookup Keansburg, NJ and just use Rte. 36 as a guide, 36 is South of and parallel to the Raritan Bay shore.

Keensburg Pier is behind the amusement park (I think)

Spyhouse Pier and Belford Beach are located West of Compton Creek (from 36 take Main Street in Port Monmouth all the way to the water).


----------



## captntim (Mar 31, 2004)

*Fishing Ft. Monmouth*

You can fish from shore at Keansburg Fishing Pier and any of the bay beaches down to Leonardo, or the bulkheads at Atlantic Highlands, and beach or bay at Sandy Hook Gateway Park. The area has one of the largest party boat fleets on East Coast at Atlantic Highlands Marina ten minutes away. Twenty minutes south at Belmar Marina and 30 minutes away at Point Pleasant or Brielle are other party boat fleets. You can also fish the Shark River and Manasquan Inlet jetties. Surf fishing beaches from Asbury Park to Sea Girt outside of the life guarded swimming beaches is also available. Enjoy!


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*Thanks much!*

This is great.
Thanks for all the great info.
I'll post a fishing report after the trip.

Thanks again.


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

Big Rad said:


> The guy was looking for ideal beach. There is also a pick of the area you might be looking for.
> 
> http://www.fishbox.tv/tna-tackle/
> 
> Scroll to the bottom.


Yeah I think that was the place but there were NO signs stating that was Ideal Beach and no one knew there... so I was there this past weekend (see my other post)... and it was a nice beach but no fishing report to report on  
-phil


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Keansburg Pier*

undefinedundefinedundefined

Keansburg Pier is a good place to fish when they are hitting. The Pier Goes out about a half mile into the bay. The have bait, some tackle. You will need a pier net or fish near womeone who does. About a 25 foot drop to the water at low tide. 

dave


----------

